# Appys(share photos as well)List appys patterns



## MBhorses (Nov 8, 2007)

Could folks listed their appys tell us what type of appy they are?

Could some of you share with us with appy patterns produce the best appys foals?

Share with us why. Share your photos of your appys and appys foals, so we can see.Tell us if the appy parents are appys or solids or what? My daughter is trying to learn this appy stuff. While we are still learning the pinto genetics.

thanks


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 8, 2007)

You're best bet for color would be the few spot leopards and snowcaps as they are believed to be homozygous of producing color and/or characteristics, and of course the varnish roan in appies will give you white on top of the patterns, usually 'drowning' out most of the color with the exception of dark areas on the knees, forearms, nasal bones, ears & stifle..

This is a coming 2 year old snowcap varnish colt, dam is a varnish snowcap and sire is a palomino leopard (both with appy backgrounds)







2007 snowcap/fewspot colt, sire is a few spot leopard, dam is a fewspot or snowcap (if I remember right)






2007 black varnish snowcap colt, sire is a black varnish near leopard overoloosa and dam is a grulla varnish snowcap (half brother to first colt; same dam)






Black varnish near leopard overoloosa, sire is near leopard and dam was sabino overo






Grulla varnish snowcap mare, sire is near leopard dam was appy but not sure of pattern (VERY heavy in foal in this picture)






Bay solid mare, dam was an appaloosa and sire was a pinto, absolutely no white or characteristics were passed on..






Appaloosa patterns are fascinating, as soon as you *think* you know what you're going to get out of a cross they throw a curve in it and give you something you didn't expect..


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks Lucky C.

We are selling a few of our minis to get nice appys.


----------



## heart k ranch (Nov 8, 2007)

I agree with Lucky....

My near leopard (with plenty of spots) appy was out of a black and white leopard and the dam was a solid bay with no pinto or appy characterists..

hear is my near leopard stud






This is my two year old varnished appy






Then I have a gray near leopard appy, but I don't have any good pictures of her


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 8, 2007)

CR Lakota Renegade- my stallion- sorry not a great pic.... Out of the first 26 horses in his pedigree, 22 are loud Appies- covering both sides.






Varnish roan mare - sire and dam are both Appies. She has had six or seven foals now- all have been born with at least characteristics or color- so all Appy foals by 3 different Appy studs. She has roaned out more since this photo.






This is my near leopard mare- her spots are tiny all over her body so hard to see in a pic... Both her sire and dam are Appy- her sire a leopard, her dam was a snowflake. She has had two foals- one a few spot and one solid.






Nutmeg is a frosty roan- she has a few white hairs through her body but it's mostly over her rear, flanks, etc.. like her Appy dam was. Her sire was an Appy also. Dont have a good recent body shot- sorry. She has had one foal, sired by the leopard, who was born solid with characteristics and he had a few white hairs coming in.






And here is Dream... she has roaning but hard to see in a pic- her sire is a black leopard, but her dam is a solid buckskin with no Appy breeding. Not a good photo of her, but shows the roaning some throughout her body - it came in more as summer progressed. The solid colt with her with NO appy characteristics is her 07 foal sired by the leopard stallion. Her 06 foal was born with characteristics and is roaning out all over and her first foal, also by an Appy stallion, was a snowcap.






Snowcaps are always noted for roaning out some for some reason. Few spots will get you the color (if it's a TRUE fewspot- many 'fakes' are passed off as one) but to get a few spot you must have something in the pedigree- sire or grandparent that is a leopard.

I have picked my herd to find horses with the most Appaloosa background of quality I can find- stronger gene pool.

All four of these mares are bred to my leopard this year, so am very excited to see what I get THIS time!

Just edited to note, they are finding out more about the Appaloosas all the time and what makes for a better color producer- right down to the size of the spots!! Very interesting!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Nov 9, 2007)

*CCMF Legacys Color Maker * 2 year old sorrel snowcap or fewspot pattern (hard to tell until he has some foals on the ground) sired by a leopard (Carousel Designer Legacy) and dam is likely a leopard or spotted blanket.






*CCMF Carousel Carnival* weanling bay leopard, sired by leopard (Carousel Designer Legacy) out of a true fewspot dam.






*Chips* 7 year old, newly gelded, was my Senior herdsire. Loud black leopard, sired by a loud leopard out of a appy bred black mare. He is going grey, will eventually lose all his spots.



Part of the reason I decided to geld him.






*Starchief Appy Dans Blanket Bingo* Another newly gelded boy, he is 5 years old, black snowcap appaloosa, with blaze & one blue eye (most likely carries Splash White). He has roaned a lot, you can see a foal photo of him with obvious white blanket on my website. Out of a roaned spotted blanket stallion, and a varnish roan mare.






*Toyland Falabella Calita* 6 year old black w/spotted blanket, roaning some. She was sired by a loud black leopard, and out of an appy bred black mare.






I've had several appy foals you can find on my website, and parents are all listed on there as well.


----------



## joylee123 (Nov 18, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt] Here's my Leopard appy LHR Tattoo'd Twizzler. His sire is Leopard appy LHR Sizzler.[/SIZE]


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 18, 2007)

joylee123 said:


> [SIZE=12pt]Here's my Leopard appy LHR Tattoo'd Twizzler. His sire is Leopard appy LHR Sizzler.[/SIZE]
> 
> http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l231/joy...t=MVC-003F2.jpg
> 
> http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l231/joy...=Horsey12-1.jpg


hello,

couldn't see photos?


----------



## drk (Nov 20, 2007)

Here are a few of mine......

To compliment my Leopard Stallion I have carefully put together my herd of mares consisting of all leopards, near leopards, snowcaps and fewspots. I'm hoping for lots of spots in the future but breeding appys is always a surprise when it comes to the colors or patterns you may or may not get.

Leopard Pattern *TOYLAND TINO TRIX *











Snowcap Pattern *BLUE CHIP FORMAL ATTIRE MASTERPIECE*











Near Leopard Pattern *TOYLAND CHARINA*






FewSpot Pattern *DANCING CLOUD LEGACYS SNOW ANGEL*











Leopard Pattern *TOYLAND PEEKABOO* and filly* DRK SHEEZ GONA WOW YA*






Near Leopard Pattern *HARLWOOD SHOOT FOR THE SKY*


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 21, 2007)

> TOYLAND TINO TRIX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both of these GORGEOUS horses can come live with me!!!


----------

